
Martha’s Vineyard: One of the First Smart Islands - htdvisser
https://medium.com/@uncleunvoid/smart-island-martha-s-vineyard-3faf7c27a89
======
dalke
Did they ever approve the wind farms, or is this smart technology going to be
powered by coal-fired power plants?

------
uncleunvoid
The next step from Smart Cities? Smart Islands.

